# Frozen in Grand Central Station



## Halo (Apr 7, 2008)

This is really cool  Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

Frozen in Grand Central Station Video


----------



## ladylore (Apr 7, 2008)

That is soooo cool!hoto1::lightbulb:


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 8, 2008)

very cool  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Halo (Apr 8, 2008)

I only wish that I had of been there in real life to witness it...now that would have been awesome


----------

